# Idea for helping new blindsolvers



## oneshot (Apr 8, 2016)

Is there a video already, or would someone be willing to make a video of you actually saying out loud what you say to yourself when you memo. I know what I say, but it takes me forever. I'd love to "hear" how people who memo in a very short time, think while they're memo'ing.


----------

